# Looking For Artists/Genres



## The Game (Nov 6, 2010)

Hello everybody.

This is frustrating me , I am looking for two types of music:

1. Just voice/chord choir music, I don't know how to describe it but music like Duel Of The Fates from Star Wars Episode 1. With vocal chords like that and overall awesomeness. 

2. Also, some good primal feeling drum core bands? I don't know how to describe it but just drums and it has a primal feel to it. I've searched and searched but I can't seem to find anything.

Thanks.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

The Equal Temperament Percussion Duo might work for the tribal part.






Also any of the many Gabrielle Roth projects might fit the bill, though I actually find her music a bit creepy at times.


----------



## The Game (Nov 6, 2010)

Thank you for replying however, I am looking for more of a kind of...'war drums' feel to it, so that it really makes you get into it.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

oh sorry i posted in the wrong page. lol


----------

